# VK - Drop Dead RDA R400 VAPECON Exclusive



## Gizmo (25/8/18)

*We felt generous this morning and added 1 more killer deal for today.

See you at VapeCon 2018. Oh yeah!


*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

